# LOWER-THIRDS 2.0



## Rcandelas (Oct 17, 2020)

Rcandelas submitted a new resource:

LOWER-THIRDS ANIMADOS - lower thirds, lower thirds flash



> La siguiente herramienta muestra tercios inferiores en los que el "título" y el "nombre" se pueden modificar muy fácilmente.
> con archivos .txt.
> 
> También puede incorporar su logotipo o crear sus propios diseños para los que se incluyen plantillas PSD.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Aliux24 (Oct 5, 2021)

Hello, it is currently not possible to download the program.


----------



## Rcandelas (Aug 11, 2022)

Rcandelas updated LOWER-THIRDS ANIMADOS with a new update entry:

Enlace de descarga activado



> Debido a una migración del hosting, el vínculo de descarga se encontraba roto. Ahora pueden realizar la descarga sin problema. Saludos.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Rcandelas (Aug 11, 2022)

Aliux24 said:


> Hola, actualmente no es posible descargar el programa.


Hola, el problema esta resuelto. Puedes descargar sin problema.


----------



## Rcandelas (Jan 2, 2023)

Rcandelas updated LOWER-THIRDS ANIMADOS with a new update entry:

Lower Thirds 2.0



> Nueva versión mejorada, se incluyen nuevos banners y una mejor funcionalidad en la incorporación de lower thirds.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

